# how does this sound?



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been hitting the gym for around 6 months but i've come to a point where i feel like im not doing things correctly...i don't feel like im progressing. I have decided its time to maybe change my routine and add more cardio in as i lack it. I do play football on the weekends but thats coming to a end due to winter.

Im thinking of doing this -

Monday = Chest then 30min tredmill

Tuesday = Back then 30min cycling

Wednesday = Biceps + Triceps

Thursday = Shoulder + Abs then 30 mins rowing

Friday = Legs + Forearms

Nice + harsh feedback welcomed - i need a good routine that will help be build muscle plus have some sexy abs. My aim is to have a body like the dude that plays Thor in the latest film. Hard to get? Very likely but im happy to put in work.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you considered

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/about.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/95834-let-me-know-what-you-think-please.html#post1601600


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

xpower that's a fair amount of reading in there! very nice! I will be digging into this for the next few days.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Where is this spreadsheet i hear about where i can put in my stats and see how im progressing etc?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

im a dick nevermind


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Stats as follows

6ft1

185lb

Body Fat 16.2%

What is lean body mass? Im at 155lb

Minimum caloric requirements: 2387 Calories per day

Your diet should contain at least 119 grams of protein per day.

This is all the info i got from http://www.scientificpsychic.com/fitness/diet.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Could you post your average diet so that we can an idea of what your eating?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i started feeling like this, switched things up, abit of 5x5 strength training and some high reps intensity training, working well tbh


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah Katy its like this -

Morning - Corn Flakes or toast and eggs

Lunch - varies between a baguette / sandwich filled with chicken and salad

Evening - Either tuna/chicken pasta or rice and chicken

I will have about 4-5 fruits throughout the day, munch a packet of nuts and destroy some chocolate. 2-3 protein shakes a day thrown in randomly throughout the day.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Good to know Afghan hopefully it help me physically and mentally


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Now that i have written it down what i usually eat - it doesn't sound like enough food?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Yeah Katy its like this -
> 
> Morning - Corn Flakes or toast and eggs
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for posting that.

When trying to lose weight the key factor is consuming less than you burn. It's hard to tell how many calories you're consuming without knowing quantities of what you have. But I can say that you may be surprised by how many calories there are in fruit...I try to get my vitamins from veg over fruit as most vegetables are pretty low in calories and of course, very good for you.

Nuts are good with good fats and protein and are satiating, but again, they too are high in calories and quickly mount up...so depdns on how many you're having.

How much chocolate are you 'destroying'? I probably don't need to say this, but if it's milk chocolate that too is high in calories. If you like your chocolate I'd recommend going for 85% cacao chocolate (green & Balcks is my fav)...it's very dark and is quite different to milk chocolate, but once your palate adapts I can vouch for the taste...all I need is two pieces and I'm satisfied. I could never go back to the bog standard milk chocolate now.

If you're wanting to lose weight it might be worth considering the caveman/paleo diet. This isn't for everyone but in my experience it works and is a lifestylec choice for me. It's basically a diet high in protein and fat and low in carbs...so no more bread, pasta and cornflakes.  and lots of meat and veggies. If you're interested in that I can post some useful links.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> ...


Im interested Katy, could you please post those links!

Thanks


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll be honest i don't really know what the calories are - don't really look at the back of packets etc. Just been eating what i have heard is good for you. I didn't know that about fruit being high in calories!!

Chocolate can vary from a biscuit to pack of Millie cookies a day! 4 Muffins from marks and spencers  Where do you buy green & blacks? I will have a look at there choco.

I would like to lose some weight but not sure if his caveman diet will be good for me as i would like to be a bulky kind of man if that makes sense. That lad from the Thor movie the main guy is the body i want. Not sure if there is a specific name for that type of build?

i'll link this straight pic -


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> I'll be honest i don't really know what the calories are - don't really look at the back of packets etc. Just been eating what i have heard is good for you. I didn't know that about fruit being high in calories!!
> 
> Chocolate can vary from a biscuit to pack of Millie cookies a day! 4 Muffins from marks and spencers  Where do you buy green & blacks? I will have a look at there choco.
> 
> ...


Now might be the time to start looking at the calories on packets. 1 chocolate muffin from M&S is 390 calories (for the individual ones) so if you're eating 4 in one sitting then you're eating 1560 calories...that's my whole daily intake (I'm on 1500 a day as I'm a woman and dieting)! Sorry if this sounds patronising but a pack of cookies or 4 muffins in addition to the rest of your food will, in my opinion, significantly hamper your attempts to drop fat. Unless you are incredibly active and so burn a lot of energy. I think that you really need to cut those out.

Tesco sell Green & Black chocolate.

Whilst fruit is good for you for nutrients, most contain a lot of sugar too (hence they taste so nice). I'd personally advise that you reduce your fruit intake and up your veg intake.

If you're wanting to build muscle then you will need to make sure you're getting enough protein, but the guys on here will have better advise than I can offer.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

big ste said:


> Im interested Katy, could you please post those links!
> 
> Thanks


Hey

This is a book I'd recommend. It clearly explains the theory and biology behind it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Paleo-Solution-Original-Human-ebook/dp/B00466H5MU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321443594&sr=8-2

If you google 'paleolithic diet' then lots of links come up, but I don't feel comfortable advising any particular one because some are extreme...sticking rigidly to certain rules and others are a bit more relaxed. I'm more relaxed...I still have a little dairy e.g. milk in my tea and some occasional cheese (I do this to encourage my body to keep up lactase production), I don't however eat legumes or anything grain derived e.g. bread, oats, corn, flour, rice etc. I've found that by doing this I have more energy, sleep brilliantly & can eat more other stuff within my 1500 calorie limit that I find far mroe tasty than stodgy carbs


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Hey
> 
> This is a book I'd recommend. It clearly explains the theory and biology behind it:
> 
> ...


Defo going to look into that book. Any chance you could post a brief guideline of what your diet is on an average day please ?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Katy you sound like you have your diet under control! I will hopefully be like you. Muffins, cookies, snickers are going down the toilet!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Defo going to look into that book. Any chance you could post a brief guideline of what your diet is on an average day please ?


Cool  You can my average daily diet in my first post of my journal at:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/149506-katys-new-beginnings.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Katy you sound like you have your diet under control! I will hopefully be like you. Muffins, cookies, snickers are going down the toilet!


Ha ha. Well, my diet has only recently become under control after many previous attempts! It can be hard to change habits and I think that some people resist excluding some of their favourite foods...you can still enjoy treats, just in moderation 

My diet is different to what you'll need though as being a woman, I need less.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

> My diet is different to what you'll need though as being a woman, I need less.


Thankfully! If it was going to be the same then i would defo struggle as im a human horse


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Thankfully! If it was going to be the same then i would defo struggle as im a human horse


Men are so lucky! If I had more muscle I could eat more but I'm don't :crying: but maybe this time next year I'll be able to eat more


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Have i got this write, i Weigh 185lb so i should be having 185-296 grams of protein?

I take Optimum Whey - http://www.play.com/Sports-Outdoors/Sports/4-/24456175/Optimum-Nutrition-Gold-Standard-100-Whey-2-2kg/Product.html?_%24ja=tsid:11518|cat:24456176|prd:24456176

If 1 scoop is 24g of protein, i should be taking around 6 scoops of this per day (food will cover the rest). 2 Scoops per day in my shaker 3 times a day.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks to Mr Hayesy for this link - http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Bill_Starr_5x5

Im going to do this starting on Monday. However my darlings i do have some questions.

-My gym doesn't have a hyper extensions machine - is there another option i can do which will give me equivalent results?

-Pullups. Which type is best or should i do 3 different types for each set?

-On Thursday its says 'Gym or run' - What does it mean by gym?

-It says 'Test 1 RM's' - What on earth is RM?

Stats -

24 Years Old

6ft1

185lb

Body Fat 16.2%

Also would the following be correct for me?

2800 calories a day

250g protein a day

Still trying to figure out what else i need to be looking at when it comes to eating (Never looked at this before so haven't got a clue if Im on track/what i should be looking for)

-What body fat % should i be aiming for to be like Mr Thor?

-My protein has 24g of protein. Should i use 2 scoops per shake 3 times a day -OR- 1 scoop per shake 6 times a day?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

bump-a-dump


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks AndrewB i will look into this.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows it going matey!

You looking for a diet


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes pal dieting is confusing me at the moment.

Also Hayesy can you help me with these as i got them from the link you sent me (Going to start the bill star 5x5 tomorrow!)

-On Thursday its says 'Gym or run' - What does it mean by gym?

-It says 'Test 1 RM's' - What on earth is RM?

-My protein has 24g of protein. Should i use 2 scoops per shake 3 times a day -OR- 1 scoop per shake 6 times a day -OR- have 1 scoop per shake 3 times a day + get a lot more protein from food (will this amount of protein be possible from food?)


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Yes pal dieting is confusing me at the moment.
> 
> Also Hayesy can you help me with these as i got them from the link you sent me (Going to start the bill star 5x5 tomorrow!)
> 
> ...


Blood hell lol were to start!!

5x5 mate someone has edited the workout defo, anyone can just go and edit to suit his or her needs...post what YOU are following and i can help you out!

1RM means 1 Rep Maximum! eg what weight you could only get 1 squat out 1 deadlift etc

1st time you do the 5x5 you will have to fiddle around with the weights to see were to start, had to do it myself, always start with weights you CAN lift because you want to finish the reps and sets needed, obv as the weights increase through the weeks it will get harder!

Diet well are you bulking? what are you trying to do so mate i have not been reading trough this thread


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah rep Maximum!

I was actually going to just follow that link lol, take it i will edit some thing on it now.

Yeah mate was going to do slightly lower weights first as I've never done 5 sets so cant imagine being able to do that much on current weights.

Yes looking to bulk up some more however looking to make the belly disappear as i could do with some sexy abs.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Ah rep Maximum!
> 
> I was actually going to just follow that link lol, take it i will edit some thing on it now.
> 
> ...


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

ok i will be taking a pen and notepad with me and right down what i do this whole week. Will post it up and see if its on track or needs some shagging done to it.

I'm guessing this is a bulky body but I'm not sure what you would class it as. I will try and get a picture up of my finger lick'n body when i get a new phone so that everyone knows where this king stands.



btw i am not in love with Mr. Thor, i just love his body and i wont quit till i have that.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> ok i will be taking a pen and notepad with me and right down what i do this whole week. Will post it up and see if its on track or needs some shagging done to it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is a bulky body but I'm not sure what you would class it as. I will try and get a picture up of my finger lick'n body when i get a new phone so that everyone knows where this king stands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Whats your weight and hight mate, how old are you?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

This is me -

24 Years Old

6ft1

185lb

Body Fat 16.2%


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> This is me -
> 
> 24 Years Old
> 
> ...


Cardio mate, need to get your bf down defo if you want a body like that imo

pics needed to see were your at tbh


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

ok mate Im on it. I will attempt to hijack a friends camera.

What should i be bringing my bf too?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> ok mate Im on it. I will attempt to hijack a friends camera.
> 
> What should i be bringing my bf too?


hummm everyone is diff mate for me i was about 15 bf at one point and i could see my abs at around 11 or somthing like that, you want to loose weight not gain it so bulking imo will not help!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I will take your wise words mate. Going to cut out junk ****. Will measure my bf every couple of weeks and see how i get on. I can feel a layer of fatness on me which i must get rid off.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> I will take your wise words mate. Going to cut out junk ****. Will measure my bf every couple of weeks and see how i get on. I can feel a layer of fatness on me which i must get rid off.


Good man! stay motivated mate it will happen


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

You watch, Mr Thor will want a body like mine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hey, glad to see you getting support on here. Might I suggest that you start a journal in the 'member journals and pictures' section? You can lay out all your stats and goals and keep updating it...I've found it immensly motivating...it helps keep you on track and is a great place to get speicifc advice and support


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh i this was going to be my journal thing, did not realise it was in the wrong section lol. Will start one up today thanks.

ps Katy you have a nice smile will you marry me? Im not a creep.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Oh i this was going to be my journal thing, did not realise it was in the wrong section lol. Will start one up today thanks.
> 
> ps Katy you have a nice smile will you marry me? Im not a creep.


LMAO!!

Stick to the cardio and weights imo


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Oh i this was going to be my journal thing, did not realise it was in the wrong section lol. Will start one up today thanks.
> 
> ps Katy you have a nice smile will you marry me? Im not a creep.


Ha ha...sorry, I'm waiting for a proposal from a certain special guy in my life  Thank you for the compliment 

Don't worry, this isn't in the wrong section as you are getting started...but the journal section is probably more suited now that you're getting involved more and once people subscribe to your journal you'll get more of an input


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah will be doing this mate - cant wait to go to gym today, got ants in my pants n' all!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> yeah will be doing this mate - cant wait to go to gym today, got ants in my pants n' all!


Nice to hear it mate!!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I can be special


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> I can be special


Ha ha...that comment could be read quite differently! Too late, sorry.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

oh well, Hayesy I'm cumming for you.


----------

